# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2012)

by Craig Titus This column does not represent the opinions or views of IronMagazine, it’s advertisers or affiliates. Craig’s column is unedited and for entertainment purposes only, read at your own risk. The Notion of professional Bodybuilding would ever be accepted as an Olympic event… Seriously? That some day IFBB Pros would some how be [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Intense (Dec 17, 2012)

" I don?t know about you, but I for one had no interest watching a bunch of guys built like swimmers battling in a pose down"

"And Lastly, to Shawn Ray the reason you never won the Mr. Olympia Title has nothing to do with judging criteria at that time, it?s only because you were a little biddy guy! You looked like a pimple on the asses of the other competitors?you need to use more drugs, maybe then you?re far superior genetics would?ve been rewarded!! Stop whining already."


lol, love titus's talks


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 17, 2012)

CT still sounds the same, hating on everybody cause he had some of the most unpleasant genetics on a IFBB stage.. PERIOD!  He screams at the judges about Kelly's placing making a complete idiot of himself at the 2005 ironman .. I was there 3 chairs over from Titus. Then he has the nerve to take a pop shot at Shawn when he never placed in the O?? What a fucking douche! Looks like the pokey hasn't changed that murderer/ coward! I should of knocked you out when you ran from Baroni at Gold's you cunt! You are a fucking disgrace.

And Craig, why didn't you put your name under the "blocky waste" list you dunce! You had the worst bloated waste line ever! Remember all the Mc Donald's you ate pre contest ? Rember at Cormier's when you complained about the judges while you were stuffing your fat face with White Castle .

I know this murderer fuck!

RIP Melissa


----------



## murf23 (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW Bro that was spot on brother !!!!

Cant give reps at this time but I owe ya


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah no worries brother. Thanks, I'm sure Prince will neg me but what he wrote struck a nerve with me. If CT was out of jail, you better bet he'd be on mass amounts of AAS. He's not stating facts rather hating on all the people who smoked him on Stage. I think it was the 2004 Ironman and not 2005 when he whined like a little hoe that Kelly got 3rd!


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2012)

if you set aside the fact he is a convicted killer...and just read the content of the article..it's pretty accurate..but to peeps who really follow BB and know the sport his content didn't really raise any eyebrows for most i would think??


----------

